# Help with winter clothing



## en3chix (Aug 15, 2009)

I live in Gloucester Va, am a "tad" on the large size (read fat and tall), and I need to find a store where I can try on winter clothes for cycling. I don't buy clothes online because they never fit when I get them. I have a Bike Beat where I got my bike but they don't have a large secletoion of clothing and even less that will fit me. So please point me in the right direction where I can go to try on clothing that might fit me.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Try REI, they have a very large selection of winter clothes and the prices are not too bad. I have the Gore Countdown jacket because it was the one item that fit me as an XL; the other items I would need a XXL. You should have seen my look when I picked up a bike jersey that was L without trying it on...ooops.


----------



## Sirveyir (Apr 5, 2008)

I am 6'-2", 225# and for years have been able to order Performance branded clothing using their sizing charts which are consistent with standard American sizing. There is a Performance store in Va Beach so you can shop on-line and then call to check what they have in-stock. Or you could order on-line for in-store pick-up and try on at the store before you buy, with no shipping charges. Or you could try on at the store for general size and order for home delivery, but that would be with the shipping. I have also returned and/or exchanged merchandise that I have ordered on-line at the store.


----------



## elcycib (Oct 18, 2009)

Performance clothing is just junk. Buy something worthwhile.


----------

